# Looking for a budget folder for around £320



## beatlejuice (23 Jul 2013)

I have found three, the Land-rover City Lite 20" Wheel, one of the decathlon offerings or Dahon speed D7. I need a fairly wide gear range. I plan to us to put in the back of a small car and carry on trains. What are people's experience of these bikes?


----------



## dktd (26 Jul 2013)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/folding-bike-tilt-5-asphalt-id_8202736.html

I saw that the other day. I have no idea what it's like, though.
I've got a racer (triban 3) from Decathlon for £300 and it's top.


----------



## beatlejuice (26 Jul 2013)

I've got a Red Triban 3 too. The folder I saw however was rather weighty.it looks like the only really good is a Brompton. But I can't afford one.


----------



## dktd (26 Jul 2013)

I've just been told that the Decathlon folding bikes are a bit rubbish (by Andrew Culture). Opps! Sorry.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2013)

Sadly I can't remember why they're supposed to be poo. I've had another look at it's not the £100 folder I thought it was!


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jul 2013)

Dahon have made some of the Decathlon folders.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2013)

I borrowed a 'light weight steel'  folder Proteam iirc, not much of a tip but don't buy one


----------



## robgul (28 Jul 2013)

There's a Dahon in the For Sale section on this forum - looks like a bargain. 

[Have to say IMHO most of the stuff that Dahon makes - both own brand and for others (I have a Dawes folder built by Dahon - and they build lots of others too) all seem to well-engineered and value for money. To me the only good thing about Bromptons is the fold! - wheels are too small, giving a poor ride.]

Rob


----------



## lilolee (28 Jul 2013)

2nd hand Mezzo.


----------



## Little My (4 Aug 2013)

Hi, what have you decided on in the end?
I have a second hand Dahon Speed D7 (same model as the one offered for sale here) and absolutely LOVE him! I can truly recommend the bike, it's a bit heavy (12,5 kg), but rides really well and has a nice range of gears. I haven't had any major trouble with it - one puncture and broken main hinge (easily fixed as I was able to get a replacement from the excellent CH White Dahon dealers). It might be an entry level folder, but it rides like a dream


----------



## beatlejuice (4 Aug 2013)

I am going for a Dohan D7. I had a quick test ride on a three speed Brompton thanks to Evens in Brighton. It rode well for a bike with 16" wheels but I would need the six speed version which comes put at just under Grand. The gearing on the D7 might be too high but I feel it will be a simple matter to deal with. I will be looking at a lowest gear of 30" preferably less.


----------



## Banjo (25 Aug 2013)

We have a 7 speed Dahon Vittesse and love it.

Only problem is the wife keeps knicking it.

Its gearing will get U up most hills . Easy to fold up when U get the hang of it. I find I need to raise the bars high before folding.

the little magnets are great at holding it folded while carrying on trains etc.


----------



## beatlejuice (25 Aug 2013)

Now I own a Dohan Speed D7 it is a bit different from what I was expecting, namely the back block has a 30 tooth ring not 28 one. This means, has Banjo says, it does go up all the hills I need it to. The gears need a bit of fettling. I am contemplating buying a pair of Schwalbe Marathon Plus for it since there is an awful lot of broke glass around my area.


----------



## Kies (16 Oct 2013)

@beatlejuice - how are you getting on with your D7?

Likes?
Dislikes?

I tried a Tern p9 at Evans and will be trying a few Bromptons ........ Tba


----------



## beatlejuice (18 Oct 2013)

Hi Kies,
*Likes:* Gearing, the seven gears will get me up any hill. Brakes will stop me when I go down the other side. Racks, mudguards, stand all included.
*Dislikes:* The folding procedure isn't as elegant has I would like and when it is folded, it doesn't always stay folded. 
After I brought it I took it to work for a couple of day just to get used to it. However I never when back to my hybrid and use it all the time. Mainly because I can keep it inside both at home and at work.


----------



## Kies (18 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. My plan is to fold it once on the way into work and once out (mainline train in/out of Paddington), and ride everywhere I need to go within central London. 
A Brompton left locked outside would need two D Locks,but a Dahon would be OK with one (+ cable), I'm also looking at the cost of the bike ..... this may all be discarded once a spend some time with a Brompton


----------



## HorTs (18 Oct 2013)

If it were me I'd be looking for a 2nd hand Brompton.


----------



## beatlejuice (18 Oct 2013)

Cost of a 2nd hand Brompton ~£450m mine £200. Sure it doesn't fit so well on trains but I don't use them.


----------



## CopperBrompton (29 Oct 2013)

That £450 secondhand Brompton will still be worth £450 if you ever decide to sell ...


----------



## Roadrider48 (29 Oct 2013)

I saw one in Evans the other day. It was £269. Think it was called "TERN"....white btw.


----------



## Kies (31 Oct 2013)

I picked up a Dahon Mu P8 today. Second hand - £262


----------



## Kies (1 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2742772, member: 45"]That's a pretty good price.[/quote]

Yes very pleased with it. needs a clean and some TLC, but rides well. will update my ongoing thread over the weekend


----------

